

What they claim about NetNeutrality is a lie - omnibrain
http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/09/what-they-claim-about-netneutrality-is.html

======
jessaustin
_Instead, I’m trying to prove that the activists protesting today are liars._

Hmmm, not convinced. Why couldn't they just be mistaken?

 _Proponents claim that CDNs aren’t the fast lanes they are talking about, but
that too is a lie._

"Fast lane" isn't really a technical term, so maybe this disagreement is based
partly on misunderstanding? Has anyone ever complained about the idea of CDNs?
If I'm unhappy with a particular CDN, can't I just hire another? That puts
them in a different category than local broadband service, which is what I
thought we were considering. If Graham insists that CDNs are "fast lanes",
then we'll just have to be more specific in our complaints.

I would complain _specifically_ about _monopolistic_ (i.e. local) service
providers charging me more for the transmission of one particular arrangement
of bytes than for some other arrangement of the same number of bytes, _ceteris
paribus_. The byte-arrangement preference is actually only a problem because I
can't choose from a wide selection of different providers and plans. If the
FCC would stop dragging its feet on white spaces so that WISPs could flourish,
and if corrupt state legislatures would stop creating barriers to entry to
this market, I'd be much less concerned about "net neutrality". I'm not lying!

However, I'm also not a fool, and I've observed this market for 15 years, so I
don't expect the FCC to ever _really_ disobey their masters at the Daughters
Bell and the cablecos if they can at all avoid it. That's why I don't mind
falling in with the "left-wingers" that Graham so mistrusts. Sure, they're
mistaken that a federal regulatory agency would ever consider consumers'
interests without the threat of Congressional action. However, I'm a consumer,
and Congressional action is exactly what I seek! If there were a strong
political coalition dedicated to reducing regulatory barriers to entering this
market, I'd support that too.

 _The left-wingers may be right, and maybe the government does indeed need to
step in and regulate the Internet like a utility. But, we should wait for
problems that arise and fix them..._

Graham writes as if all problems with this market are "potential". I guess
he's happy that we pay more than consumers in other nations, for worse
service. I'm not happy about that, so I'm not convinced by this sort of
capitalist-ideology-motivated concern-trolling.

------
hitchhiker999
Well that was a horribly inaccurate glimpse into a future I don't want.

